# dankung down?



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

hey guys,

I just tried to get on to dankung.com to buy some tubes (the ones i have are annoyingly too short), but the site seems to be down.

anyone else have the same trouble?

can anyone point me to where i can buy some tubes? either pre-made band set or just the tubes so i can make my own?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

kyogen said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I just tried to get on to dankung.com to buy some tubes (the ones i have are annoyingly too short), but the site seems to be down.
> 
> ...


It's working for me.

Simple Shot sells pre-made tube sets.

http://www.simple-shot.com/

They are also available from Truly Texas.

http://www.trulytexas.com/extreme-slingshots.html


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

try the site again later and if it does still not work see if there is anything on ebay.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

works for me


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I ordered some 17-45 and 18-42 tubes from them last night. There sight was working fine for me.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep, I ordered tubes from them yesterday. No problem.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

is your computer ok with most other websites?


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

thanks for letting me know its still up guys.

turns out theres some funny business going on, i could only get on to it using TOR.

my internet provider may be filtering websites or something, bloody dodgy of them, but at least i could get around it.


----------

